# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të kthehet shoqëria në dashuri?

## DJ KOSMONOVA

Duke u shtyre nga rasti ne te cilin une e jetoj vete marr shkas te hap dhe kete teme duke e quajtur ``A MUND TE KTHEHET SHOQERIA NE DASHURI``.
Do kisha deshire te dija mendimin e vajzave sepse ato ne shumicen e ketyre rasteve jane protagoniste dhe kane ne dore te nesermen e nje shoqerie.
    1)  Si do te reagonit nese shoku juaj ju propozon qe shoqerine (nese ekziston mes jush) ta ktheni ne dashuri.
     2)  Si do reagonit ne ato momente.
Pres mendimet tuaja.

----------


## DeuS

Nese shoqja ime do me propozonte nje gje te tille ......... do skuqesha shume dhe nuk di se cfare do beja !  :ngerdheshje: 

Po me mire te vdes fare sesa te lej ate te me propozoje ( propozoj vete i pari , direkt ) lol . Kam nja 100 shoqe deri tani dhe seciles i kam propozu nja 10 here . Nuk humb gjo te pakten. Nuk prano dhe vazhdojme prape si shoke. Takohena prape dhe puna pare qe bojme eshte nje propozim i shpejte. E kshu vazhdo historia ahahhahahhahhaaaa

Pergjigja e pyetjes tende per shoqerine e kthyer ne dashuri : PO , kthehet pa problem. Pastaj nese je pak i rrafinuar , e kthen prape dashurine ne shoqeri. Ne kete menyre edhe shoqerine se humb edhe qefin vetes ja bo ( shto numrin ) looooooool

----------


## YllBote

nese shoku jot te propozon , athere ti do e kesh bere vet per vete. Kur ke shoqeri me dike, dhe nese ai te pelqen... ai do e tregonte veten para se te propozonte( ai do flirt ( do ta lute :ngerdheshje: )lol)

nese ti i largohesh atij athere ai sdo te propozoj, por nese ja lu ene ti... rri ne pritje te propozimit.

deri me sot, sma merr mendja qe dikush ka propozuar nji vajze, dhe ajo se ka pas iden qe ai e pelqente. Ai qe te pelqe ta lu :perqeshje: .. po ja lujte ene ti ai do te propozoje.

ti deus, ca ben ere, ngele tu ja lujt te gjithave lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

1)  Si do te reagonit nese shoku juaj ju propozon qe shoqerine (nese ekziston mes jush) ta ktheni ne dashuri.

Neqoftese me me pelqen me shume se nje shoke, do isha dakort, por neqoftese e konsideroj vetem si nje shoke, do tja bathja me vrap ose do qesh me te madhe kur te ma thot  :ngerdheshje: , jo bej shaka, nuk do ndihesha mire, dhe do ti thoshja qe e konsideroj vetem si shoke dhe sdua ta kthej shoqerine tone ne dashuri.

----------


## Rainbow

Mendoj se shoqeria edhe mund te kthehet ne dashuri.Sigurisht qe do cuditesha nga nje propozim i till por po te me pelqente dhe mua te ishim dicka me shum se shoke do pranoja.Po mos te me pelqente, do mundohesha ti shpjegoja qe nuk deshiroj shoqerine ta kthejme ne dashuri sepse e konsideroj vetem si shok..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fuli

po kjo gje eshte e mundur po them sepse me ka ndodhur pikerisht mua ne shoqen time me te mire u dashurova dhe tani jam pa shoqerin e saj dhe dashurin time

----------


## korcaprincess

absolutisht JO!

----------


## EndTironci

Jashte Teme!!

----------


## korcarja_16

Them se jo
shoqeria edhe shoqeri edhe dashuria eshte dashuri 
nuk mund ti  barazosh te dyja asnjehere

----------


## KaLTerSi

Varet nga afrimiteti qe ke me kete person. Megjithate njeriu eshte aq intuitive sa te kuptoje paraprakisht reagimin e tjetrit/es para se te leshoje bomben (qe ne shumicen e rasteve shkaterron jo vetem dashurine po dhe shoqerise i jep fundin)
Nese behet fjale per nje shok/shoqe qe ke maredhenje shume te aferta shoqerore atehere per mendimin tim Jo, nuk mund ta kthesh shoqerine ne dashuri. E para sepse shoqeria ka marre tashme nje forme te saj te cilen, ne shumicen e rasteve, e humbet fare kur i thua tjetrit/es Te Dua. I kalon skajet e shoqerise me keto fjale dhe eshte e kote te aludosh qe gjerat do vazhdojne ashtu sic ishin. Ne radhe te dyte nje nga arsyjet qe e ben pothuajse e  pamundur kthimin nga shoqeria ne dashuri eshte intimiteti. Per gocat sidomos eshte shume e veshtire te kene marrdhenje normale intime me dike qe deri dje ishte nje shok i mire, nje mik i vertete ku fare mire mund te thuash e konsideronin si vella. Nuk i qendron dot indiferente mendimit qe shoky yt, te cilit i ke deshmuar momentet me te turpshme te jetes se tij, po te ledhaton flokun e po te puthen gushen.....no way....ka shume tension qe ky shendrrim shoqeror--dashuror te ndodhi.
Ndersa nese behet fjale per ndonje shok/shoqe ne kuptimin me te gjere te fjales atehere nuk besoj te kete situata te cuditshme qe te veshtiresojne arritjen e qellimit; dh asgje nuk ke asgje per te humbur.
Iii goca imagjinoni veten tuaj ne nje skene romantike me qirinj, muzike te embel ne sfond dhe vere ne dore, nen shoqerine e shokut tuaj te klases qe i leshonte gogesimat pa pike problemi para teje, duke u perpjekur te te thoje fjale te bukura, eee cdo ja kepusnim te qeshurit. Do turperohej fare i ziu.

Kaltersi

----------


## Hena_22

Hello all.
Mendimi im eshte ky=====>Qe shoqeria ne dashuri kthehet,por,duhet te dine qe te dy personat se cfare do bejne,
p.sh mua,po te me propozonte shoku im,me gjithe kuptimin e fjales <shoke>  do ragoja te ikja me larg tije,sepse une po i thash nje djali te kam shoke,ashtu do jete,dhe nuk me dnryshon mendja per mira vjet.
Po e mira eshte qe kure e shikon tjetrin me syrin e shokut ne fillim,nuk duhet tja hedhesh syte per nje gje me teper,
me kaq po e mbylle bye  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

> _Postuar më parë nga Ana18_ 
> *1)  Si do te reagonit nese shoku juaj ju propozon qe shoqerine (nese ekziston mes jush) ta ktheni ne dashuri.
> 
> Neqoftese me me pelqen me shume se nje shoke, do isha dakort, por neqoftese e konsideroj vetem si nje shoke, do tja bathja me vrap ose do qesh me te madhe kur te ma thot , jo bej shaka, nuk do ndihesha mire, dhe do ti thoshja qe e konsideroj vetem si shoke dhe sdua ta kthej shoqerine tone ne dashuri.*


Ana edhe un mendoj te njejten keshtu do beja dhe un  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kristal

Kjo eshte dicka shume e bukur dhe shume interesante,megjithese duhet te kthehem pak prapa ne adeloshence te rikujtoj se cilet jane alternativat e nje mashkulli per te qene me afer enderrave,e ndoshta keshtu fillon me nje kafe e pasuar nga nje tjeter,duke kuptuar nga dita ne dite se ndoshta ky (kjo) mund te jete njeriu ideal,por sa veshtire eshte per nje te ri te trokase ne nje dere te huaj........

E ndoshta shume e kane bere pasi mund te jene ndeshkuar me kartona te  verdhe,duke menduar se duhet te shfrytezoj alternativen e fundit duke shkaterruar strofen shoqerore, dhe te ngjitet ne male me skaf.

Ka dhe nje mundesi qe gjerat kane patur nje tendence qe ne fillim,kur disa here njeri nga personat mund te jete i dhjamosur,e gdhendja nuk mbante me sa duhej te perdorej cekici.

E nese dikush vuan nga hipotermia,te pres dhe pak vite,qe ditet te plaken,se shoqeria eshte shoqeri dhe dashuria mund te kete patur gjurme.


me respekt 

kristal

----------


## GoDDeSS

Un them se po. C'do dashuri fillon nen presencen e nje shoqerie.

----------


## DJ KOSMONOVA

PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE.

Si nismetar i kesaj teme dua te ju them edhe une mendimin tim.Une mendoj se eshte dicka me e mire qe do shoke te kthejne shoqerine ne dashuri.Pse mund te thoni ju.Nese kemi kaluar njefare kohe bashke atehere ne e njohim njeri-tjetrin dhe nuk do jete nevoja qe te njihemi.Dime te gjitha te veset e mira dhe te keqia te njeri-tjetrit.Dhe per mendimin tim me e rendesishme qofte ne dashuri qofte ne shoqeri eshte te kesh mirekuptim.Nese vertet mes nje cifti ekziston mirekuptimi atehere cdo gje mund te zgjidhet pa qene nevoja te shkaterrohet nje shoqeri apo nje dashuri.

----------


## Jamarber

une mendoj qe ndodh dhe jo rralle
kure ne mese dyve ka shume gjera te pelqyeshme e afersishte te perbashketa,pore do te ndalesha ne dy faktore;
-mese dy shokeve qe kane filluare te lindin shkendiat e dashurise,kjo eshte e kuptueshme nga te dy palet ,se ne te kundert jo vetem nuk kemi te bejme me dashuri,pore edhe shoqeria eshte drejt falimentit.
-menyra si e mendojne dhe shprehin disa mua me ben pershtypje,
,,ta kthesh shoqerine ne dashuri,,kjo eshte nje shprehje dhe kuptim mekanik,dashuria eshte nje zjarre qe ndizet shpershen mese dy te rive dhe manifestohet ne gjithe qelizat e trupit,ne gjithe veprimet e brenshme dhe te jashtme te njeriut

----------


## korcaprincess

une them qe shoqeria ne dashuri kthehet shpesh, por dashuria ne shoqeri, KURRE! e kam thene me qindra here dhe vazhdoj ta them. genjejme veten ne rradhe te pare, genjejme dhe te tjeret nqs mendojme se me nje person qe e kemi dashur apo i kemi falur zemren, mund te kemi serish shoqeri.... nuk besoj se esht e mundur kjo......mendimi im ky
GERTA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KaLTerSi

Eshte e mundur mo Jamarber dhe ti DJ. K., ka ndodhur ne te kaluaren, po ndodh ne keto momente qe po shkruaj une(kushedi) dhe eshte nje eveniment qe ka per te ndodhur dhe ne te ardhmen. Kete mundesi nuk e perjashtova asnjehere; ajo qe perjashtova eshte shpeshtesia e ndodhjes se ketij evenimenti; jam e mendimit qe nuk ndodh shpesh, behet fjale ne nje shoqeri te afert, te mirefillte pra te denje. 
Mashkulli, ndryshe nga femra e ka shume me te lehte ta kaperceje ate parvazin mes shoqerise ne dashuri; ndersa femra jo, mund dhe tja arrije, por me shume veshtiresi. 
Pikerisht ketu futen ato ndryshimet e kompleksit psikollogjik te tyre, kryesisht ne marrdheniet intime. Mashkulli mendon cdo 3 sekonda per marrdhenie seksuale dhe fale kesaj, ka nje lirshmeri me te larte(gjithnji fliten ne vija te trasha) se femra, e cila, nga natyra, eshte me e rezervuar pra nuk terhiqet nga instinktet hormoniale dhe rrjedhimisht e lidhen intimitetin me ndjenja sentimentale me shume se nje mashkull. 
Akti i te kryerit dashuri eshte finalizues(ka hapesire per kundershtim ketu) i dashurise se shprehur dhe ky tranzicion 'shoqeri-dashuri' eshte shume i veshtire per tu bere nga perspektiva femres.

Ashtu eshte sic the ti DJ.K., qe sa me mire te njohesh dike aq me e sigurt dashuria, po kjo dashuri po filloi si thjeshte nje dashuri platonike dhe kjo eshte ne forcim e siper atehere do jete shume e veshtire pothuajse e pamundur, te kthehet ne dashuri romantike. 
Une kam nje shok me te cilin kam shume shoqeri, gjithnji dalim bashke, bisedojme si seriozisht ashtu dhe me ironi e sarkazem, sic shahemi ashtu dhe levdohemi,  sic qeshim me njeri-tjetrin dhe merzitemi, me tregon se si ja punoi nje goceje e se si ja punoi goces tjeter, gobesin ne prezencen time dhe jargvitet ne prezences time,(sdoja tua veshtirosja e lol) dmth kjo lirshmeri veprimi e shprehimi nuk ka sherbyer per gje tjeter pervec forcimit te kesaj shoqerie. Nuk e shoh dot me teper se thjesht nje shok shume te mire pothuajse vella dhe nuk do doja kurre kurre kurre te ndryshonin gjerat mes nesh sepse jam e bindur qe gjithcka tjeter do rrenohej. Dmth kur shoqeria tashme eshte krijuar ne baza te forta eshte veshtire ti nderrosh drejtim timonit.
Dhe kjo aplikohet ne shumicat e rasteve, patjeter qe ka raste ku dashuria arrin te triumfoje mes shoqerise po kjo ndodh ralle here.
Ndodh me shpesh se dashuria ne shoqeri por gjithsesi jo dhe aq....
E ketij mendimi jam une.

Diskutim te mbare,

Kaltersi

----------


## DJ KOSMONOVA

Hey KALTERSI.

Nuk jam dakord me ato qe thua.Ajo ``dashuria romantike`` qe ti me thua une mendoj se ekziston vetem ne moshen e adoleshences.Pastaj kur njeriu rritet kupton se ajo dashuria qe shume ia themi emrin nuk ekziston ashtu sikur ne e enderrojme por krejt ne nje menyre tjeter.Une do thoja qe edhe shoqeria nuk jam i bindur qe ekziston me te vertete.Ajo qe ekziston eshte ineteresi dhe nevoja qe kane dy njerez per njeri-tjetrin.Me pak fjale une e them me plot bindje qe nje mashkull e shikon nje femer seksualisht gjithmone dhe ky eshte nje ligj i jetes qe ne fatkeqesisht nuk e ndryshojme dot.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Hey DJ. KOSMONOVA.

----------

